# Happy birthday



## ALOV

Hi!

Can someone translate 'Happy birthday' in Turkish please?

Thanks a lot!

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Jana337

What I found in Google:
Doğum günün kutlu olsun!

Confirmation by a native would be nice.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

That is correct. Let me transcribe it for Alov in French:

dohom gynyn kutlu olsun.

h = apirated h, like a cat's spit, doesn't exist in French, but in Arabic
g = like gu in guerre
y = like u in une
u = like u in English full


----------



## Outsider

I found a pronunciation guide for Turkish at the Wikipedia.


----------



## Whodunit

But I'm afraid the special ğ isn't explained there.


----------



## Outsider

The Wikipedia has a page about it.


----------



## Whodunit

Oh sorry, then I was wrong. I compared it with this Arabic letter: ع:

_The letter ع is usually transliterated as 'a, 'i or 'u (note the apostraphes). It's pronunciation is almost identical to the letter ا (alif) above, but slightly more abrupt._


----------



## Douglas

Whodunit said:
			
		

> That is correct. Let me transcribe it for Alov in French:
> 
> dohom gynyn kutlu olsun.
> 
> h = apirated h, like a cat's spit, doesn't exist in French, but in Arabic
> g = like gu in guerre
> y = like u in une
> u = like u in English full


 
Just to add my two cents worth: In French it would be: Dohoum geuneun koutlou olsoun. 

In Turkish two vowels cannot be written one after anotyher.  In other words Turkish doesn't have any dipthongs. To connect the vowel "o" with the vowel "u" ( which is pronounced like the French 'ou') we use the "ğ" which enables us to pronounce both vowels without a pause or else we would say "do oum", like the umlat in German or French). So doğum would be pronounced: do'oum if written in French.

I confirm what my good friend has already said. Just explaining it in my own version.


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

Mutlu yıllar is very common too...It means ''happy years'' literally.These are other phrases to celebrate birthday>
Nice yıllara (literally:to lots of years ; exact meaning:I hope you will live much more years)
Nice mutlu yıllara(I hope you will live much more happy years)
Doğum günün kutlu olsun (Literally:May your birthday be blessed)


----------



## Mindlevery

So one can use any of these?


----------



## Volcano

*Yes, can use*


----------



## Douglas

Turk is right, but the first three options may also be used to wish someone Happy New Year as well. The fourth optiion may only be used for Happy Birthday. 

In Turkish they say: Let me have put some salt in the soup, too i.e. my two cents worth. . .


----------



## nsabah

nice seneler


----------



## kazim

Douglas said:


> Just to add my two cents worth: In French it would be: Dohoum geuneun koutlou olsoun.


No, in French it would be "...gunune...". 



Douglas said:


> In Turkish two vowels cannot be written one after another.  In other words Turkish doesn't have any dipthongs. To connect the vowel "o" with the vowel "u" ( which is pronounced like the French 'ou') we use the "ğ" which enables us to pronounce both vowels without a pause or else we would say "do oum", like the umlat in German or French). So doğum would be pronounced: do'oum if written in French.



No, Turkish vowels can be written one after another: e.g. iade, meal, muallim, etc. What you probably meant is that those words are loan words and came basically from Arabic. I agree that they cannot be considered as diphthongs, since each vowel keeps its distinctive sound. 

And no, the function of "ğ" here is not to separate the two vowels for the word to be pronounced easily. It is a letter in its own right, so to speak. Here it is an integral part of the word "doğmak" ("to be born", the root is "doğ"). 

Also, it is definitely not pronounced like "ayn" in Arabic, but rather like very-very slight "ghayn". And it is not like aspired English "h" (let alone the harsh Arabic "ha"). It is rather akin to the Belarussian  "h" in Hanna or Ukrainian pronounciation of "g" like in "Gorbachev".

N.B.: in French there is no umlaut. In German, the term itself carries grammatical connotation(meaning the inflection of last vowel,for instance, in plural forms of some words). Speaking of phonetics it would be more appropriate to speak of "trema"(those two dots on a,o,u). And this isn't related to the Turkish letter "ğ" after all.


----------



## Florence2005

Good afternoon everyone.

I would like to ask how do you say:

Happy Birthday my love. Have a wonderful day.

in Turkish?


Thank you very much. Have a nice day.


----------



## Rallino

İyi ki doğdun aşkım. İyi bir gün geçir.


----------



## Florence2005

Thank you very much for you reply. All the best.

Flor


----------

